# troubleshooting lost telnet



## pip55 (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got a Hughes DTivo SDDVR40 upgraded with the Zipper, and an upgraded capacity of 250gb. Been working fine for 1 1/2-2 years now. I lost the capability of communicating with tivoserver. I've been using a Linksys USB200M. Worked great. I tried pinging with Angry IP scanner and couldn't locate the tivo. Formerly I could use Filezilla fine. No luck now. So I found a serial cable and tried Hyperterminal but can't get bash. When I try tivoserver direct from PC to tivo I get no lights on adapter. If I go thru an ethernet hub I get a single light and then an error on NPL. Is there anything else I can try before doing a backup and redoing the Zipper?
thanks


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Connect the drive to your PC and verify telnet is starting and the network adapter is being configured properly?


----------



## pip55 (Dec 30, 2005)

So if I understand it correctly,  I pull the drive from the tivo and place it in my PC and then I can telnet to the tivodrive and check the adapter configuration that way?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

No. You install the drive into your PC and read the logs to make sure everything is starting properly. You won't be booting from the Tivo drive but rather a bootable tools CD/Floppy/USB.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't boot into *windows *with the tivo drive connected.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

There must be something in the air. This happened to me too. Still trying to fix it...

one DTivo HDVR2 is ok. 
one DTivo HDVR2 - wired adapter lights are on but can't ping it.
one DTivo SIR-4040R- wired adapter no lights, no ping. 

All three are (obviously) supported adapters and have worked for quite awhile without a hitch. I was trying to get static DHCP to work but it didn't (I changed the network.tcl line in the author file, maybe I missed a step?). So, I logged into each unit to change them back to static addresses. One came back fine, the other two didn't.

On the one with no lights I even re-zippered the unit, but, the nic still gives me no lights. I am tempted to trade nic's just to see what would happen on the two that are not behaving...

The author files look like they did before I was playing around. I also tried getting rid of the USB 2.0 drivers since I don't remember what drivers I had before the last zipper. tweak_uninstall doesn't work right when you have the drive in a PC because of the directory structure (since you have to mount the drive and the script expects you to be at / instead of the mount point /mnt/c in my case) but in reading through the script I can fix the commands...

Any tips??


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

If you used the latest superpatch you can configure network settings via the phone menu. Much easier than pulling the drive.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> If you used the latest superpatch you can configure network settings via the phone menu. Much easier than pulling the drive.


does that apply to standalones only? I don't see anything about networking on my phone menu.. (I superpatched some time ago, when 6.2a came out).


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

shredhead said:


> does that apply to standalones only? I don't see anything about networking on my phone menu.. (I superpatched some time ago, when 6.2a came out).


There's a tivoapp patch that will enable the network screens on dtivos. It was added to superpatch but I don't remember exactly when. The menu itself only says it's for phone settings, but when you select it, it has options to change network parameters. If you're still missing it, you can repatch tivoapp with the following (this is *ONLY* for 6.2a. 6.2 has a different patch location) :

```
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815364
```


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Strange coincidence or relating to this
ddb /forum/showthread.php?t=56750

Which links to ddb /forum/showthread.php?t=56445


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ciper said:


> Strange coincidence or relating to this
> ddb /forum/showthread.php?t=56750


How does network troubleshooting relate to Directv updating their tivos in 2008?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

pip55 has a DTivo sddvr40 that just stopped working. shredhead has a DTivo SIR-4040R which just stopped working. Both are on the list to receive the upgrade.

superleo posted a message on 08-09-07 that "new software for DirectTiVos Series 2 is being rolled out right now."

Now does it make sense?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

But it's not being rolled out yet. Not until 2008. 6.3e is being rolled out now.

The past has shown that if Directv announces something, they typically don't implement it months in advance.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I (mis)understood his post to mean that new software was being released but the version number will stay the same.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

My units are not set to upgrade automatically and it has not downloaded any 6.3 slices. 

I did locate the superpatch and the diff file. I applied this to my one working unit and indeed the networking menu is there. I have the updated tcl file ready to go once I get the other two back on the network.

As for fixing that problem, I thought I might try swapping the bootpage. I think the other partition was 6.2 hacked. That would be fine just so I can boot up and get on the network. When I can telnet, I can use the 6.2 to 6.2a script. I'm going to give that a shot on my Samsung unit that seems to me more messed up.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Make a backup before you really hose it!


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

It's somewhat hosed already. Why back that up??  (forgive me, it's late!)

Well, actually I did make some progress. It seems that the handful of usb related drivers in /lib/modules got hosed up somehow. Thanks to someone's suggestion I checked the kernel log. In there I saw error messages regarding those drivers (can't read ELF header, out of disk space?!). So then I found that all but one of the drivers were zero length. Fortunately in the same folder there was a gzipped tarball containing good copies of the driver files, and once I placed those where they needed to be, the next reboot had the nic lights come on. I still can't ping or anything, but that's progress.

So, now I am thinking maybe that patch mentioned above for changing the network settings via the phone menu will come in handy. I assume it will say something on those screens if there is a problem or if you attempt to set the address but it doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't know why, but the network.tcl script wasn't working, therefore the unit did not get ANY IP address. I did see that the path was wrong for fakecall.tcl so I fixed that, but the line for network.tcl had the folder in front. It seemed like it might have been set for DHCP. But then DHCP didn't work either, although my router will happily give out IP addresses. 

I set the IP using the network settings item in the phone menu. 

One DTivo down, one to go.


----------

